# North Dakota Retriever Club



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

14 Called back to Derby 2nd Series
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,11,13,14,15,16,18


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

14 called back to Derby 3rd series
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,11,13,14,15,16,18


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

12 called back to Derby 4th series 
1,2,3,4,5,7,8,11,13,15,16,18


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can some one post the the placements for yesterdays qualifying? Thank you!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

1st- #2 Journey/Yozamp
2nd- #18 Bee/Halfrich
3rd- #13 Chip/Mills
4th- #7 Clyde/Patton
RJ - #1 Eli/Patton

JAM's 3,4,5,8,11,15


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Could some one post updates on the Open, Amateur and Derby Stakes from today's trial? Thank you.


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

*callbacks*

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,10,11,16,17,20,21,22,24,27,30,32,33,34,35,37,39,40,41,43,46,47,48 - to the land blind






ACH]


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

*callbacks 2nd Series*

1,2,4,5,6,7,16,17,27,30,32,35,37,41,46,47 to the water blind


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you for the updates Robbie. Nice photos!


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

*callbacks to the 4th series*

4,27,30,32,35,37,41,46 - to the 4th series
[=ATTACH=CONFIG]23377[/ATTACH]


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

Amateur Results
1st- Tiger -Terry Rotschafer
2nd- Mildred- Berny Cary
3rd- Tikka- Robbie Knutson
4th- Olive- Craig Schinzel
RJ- Otter- Benita Otterness
Jam- Babe-Ken Schaaf
Jam- Goldy- Charlie Hays


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Terry, better head home to pack for Montana


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Results posted on EE


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations Terry on your AFC title and National qualification!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Terry and Tiger are on the road to Polson at this moment. Billings tonight? Polson and pre-National training tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Terry!!!


----------



## westwoods (May 30, 2013)

Way to go Terry and Tiger! Have a safe trip to the National Am. Best of luck!!!


----------

